# My new martin D15M!



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just picked it up today and it sounded and played great right out of the box! I thought that the stock strings felt a little tarnished so I replaced them with a set of medium elixir nano web. WOW! I awoke the beast within! This guitar sounds even better with these strings!

It is a little on the quiet side when you finger pick but that's not necessarily a bad thing, and depends on how hard you hit the strings as well. With a pick this guitar is moody,deep, and amazing!

This is my first Martin and I really can't say enough good things about it!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow thats great.................................but this thread means nothing with out the pictures. Okay maybe you are shy so I will show you my new guitar and then you can show me yours.








Okay now its your turn.ship


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Wow thats great.................................but this thread means nothing with out the pictures. Okay maybe you are shy so I will show you my new guitar and then you can show me yours.
> Okay now its your turn.ship


Haha! Yea, what Ship said. I wouldn't mind seeing that martin. I like that Kronbauer too.


----------



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's pictures!


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6353360665/" title="IMG_3033 by dmm26, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6034/6353360665_1b0b90564b_t.jpg" width="100" height="75" alt="IMG_3033"></a> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6353357079/" title="IMG_3032 by dmm26, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6240/6353357079_cc0d6f312a_t.jpg" width="100" height="75" alt="IMG_3032"></a>



Oops, didn't work how I planned, but you can click the links.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep always nice to look over someone else's guitars, thanks for sharing.ship


----------



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks! So is yours!

I'm head over heels in love with my new guitar! Now,...... how am I gonna explain to the girlfriend why she has to sleep on the couch..........?


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

That's a beaut of a guitar. I bet that top just vibrates like the dickens. Those types record very well from my experience.


----------



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

Latiator said:


> That's a beaut of a guitar. I bet that top just vibrates like the dickens. Those types record very well from my experience.


Thanks! It does vibrate a ton, even the back and sides, this guitar is really "alive" I'm excited to see what it'll sound like outside next summer. I'm thinking of doing some busking. ( I think I might go play it in the bathroom just for fun ) I like the fact that it's no frills and looks like the old '30's style martins. The only thing I think i would change would be the tuners, from the silver to the older style white ones. Even at that, the ones on it are superb.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

dmm30 said:


> Thanks! It does vibrate a ton, even the back and sides, this guitar is really "alive"


Excellent! That's what it's all about.



dmm30 said:


> I'm thinking of doing some busking. ( I think I might go play it in the bathroom just for fun ) I like the fact that it's no frills and looks like the old '30's style martins.


I'm a fan of it for that very reason too, very rustic and comforting IMO.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Nice guitar-glad to see you got an Oasis humidifier.

BTW Flickr will not permit you to paste a pic directly-they just provide a link.


----------



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

rollingdam said:


> Nice guitar-glad to see you got an Oasis humidifier.
> 
> BTW Flickr will not permit you to paste a pic directly-they just provide a link.


Thanks! 
I have electric baseboard heat in my place and it gets really dry so I knew I needed a humidifier for it, oasis just seemed like the way to go. Thanks for the tip too!


----------



## jakeblues (Jan 14, 2011)

I bought my D-15 a few years back when they just came out. I still think they are the best 'bang for the buck' in an all solid wood guitar out there. The new ones have improved cosmetics (rosewood headstock veneer, sweet m.o.p. snowflake position markers and nice 'vintage style' open-geared tuners) and sound just as good, if not better - I'm even thinking of getting another, but would probably go for one of the smaller bodied (00,000 or OM) sized all-mahogany guitars from the 15 series. I think players are waking-up to the great sound of an all mahogany guitar - they certainly have caught on in the vintage market - old all mahog. Martins sound wonderful. Good choice.


----------

